# Why does my puppy do this?



## annie3 (Mar 2, 2012)

Hi everyone, I was just wondering if anyone else's cockapoo does the same as mine.
Buddy is now 5 months old and a real sweetheart. He gets very excited when greeting people ( even if you've only popped upstairs for 5 mins) and his tail wags his whole behind. In the last couple of weeks he has also taken to picking up a toy or shoe and holding it in his month when he greets you. He doesn't want you to take it and doesn't chew it he just hold it in his month while he greets you with his very waggly tail.
Just wondered if any other pups did this and if so any idea why?


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Bringing you a present, both my boys do it but Mables not as generous x


----------



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

OMG. Zorro does the exact same thing. His tail will wag so hard that his rump goes from side to side. And he will run off to bring his favorite toy. It's like he's never been shown any affection by anyone till now. Silly pooch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## annie3 (Mar 2, 2012)

Buddy at 5 months.


----------



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

He is such a cutie. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

My old dog Max did this and I consider it one of the most desirable traits a dog can have. If they have a toy they cannot bark or bite and even hardened dog haters will smile at a dog with his toy. Consider yourself lucky and encourage it with lots of affection, attention and laughter when he does it.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Buddy looks gorgeous
Ralph is 2 1/2 & still does this, he grabs the nearest toy or teddy to greet you with, it's still very cute ruby just does somersaults at the door!!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

I believe it's the cocker in them that makes them want something in their mouths.


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

Bailey does it all the time. It is so cute she actually whines if you don't take it from her. They are so adorable.


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

Coconut does that all the time. Peanut doesn't. 
I think it is the retrieving DNA from the Cocker side.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Dot does it - she makes a happy mumble - moan as she presses her head into me while clasping a shoe or a sock or a toy....
Neither Inzi or Kiki do it, we had Golden Retrievers that did it and my friend's labrador does it. It is the distant gundog in them I think.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Yep, we have it here too  I love it and if there's nothing else to hand (or mouth!) then Poppy will drag a big blanket from her bed and parade about looking proud and tripping over it


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

I come home from work, hot & tired and in a bad mood due to traffic jams. Poppy grabs the blanket and goes into her waggle dance. Accompanied with a strange dopey look on her face. It never fails to make me laugh.


----------



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

Datun Walnut said:


> I come home from work, hot & tired and in a bad mood due to traffic jams. Poppy grabs the blanket and goes into her waggle dance. Accompanied with a strange dopey look on her face. It never fails to make me laugh.



And that's my issue. . I get the jump- up and-down thing from Zorro. But never the wagging-his-rump-so-hard and bringing his fav toys. That's for people he hardly sees. So not fair. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## caz3 (Mar 27, 2014)

Harley is one and just started doing it my two labs done it a lot sooner I believe it helps with the excitement not sure though ........it's adorable


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

I have watched Tilly through the window sneakily before. She hears the car pull up or the door in the lock, her little ears prick up, her tail wags and she trots off to find a present to bring to the front door - it's so adorable to watch "what's that?? They're home! I'm going to go and find something nice to give them!!"

X


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

Alinos said:


> And that's my issue. . I get the jump- up and-down thing from Zorro. But never the wagging-his-rump-so-hard and bringing his fav toys. That's for people he hardly sees. So not fair.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know what you mean. Sometimes we are the bad people who say 'no' to things and stop her doing what she likes. Stangers on the other hand are fun, don't reprimand her and possibly bring naughty titbits - they deserve the full dance.


----------



## Humspoff (Aug 26, 2014)

Yes, Obi does the same...a major bum wiggle with gift in mouth... Makes his squeaking noise even more adorable!


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Carley (the Princess) does not do this . . . she thinks her mere presence is enough to enlist ALL your attention when entering the door.
Sami on the other hand does this all the time. He hears the garage door going up and searches frantically for a prized toy to bring to Freddy. He is soooo happy when he bends down and acknowledges that he has chosen the very best toy in the world. Words cannot describe how cute he looks being so satisfied with himself.


----------



## bearthecockapoo (Mar 17, 2015)

Bear wiggles his whole bottom half and makes squeaky noises when we get home. Sometimes jumping too, although we are trying to work on that.


----------



## Dilly's Mum (Jun 12, 2014)

Dilly does this. She's a kleptomaniac. Shaking out her bed is hilarious. She loves socks and will always have one in her mouth, unless she finds 2, and then she will have 2 in her mouth. She doesn't eat whatever she finds but just likes something in her mouth, a stone, a hair bobble, a wrapper - whatever I don't notice her picking up. 
She really loves the small soft balls (for babies) from idea. They're only £1 each. 
Best was when she came up for a cuddle on the sofa - but it was time for the other dog, Jessie to have a cuddle so I shooed her down, she disappeared and then returned with a £20 note in her mouth! She makes me laugh every day. Sounds like it's a trait from the cocker - collecting whatever had been shot / found.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Dilly's Mum said:


> Dilly does this. She's a kleptomaniac. Shaking out her bed is hilarious. She loves socks and will always have one in her mouth, unless she finds 2, and then she will have 2 in her mouth. She doesn't eat whatever she finds but just likes something in her mouth, a stone, a hair bobble, a wrapper - whatever I don't notice her picking up.
> She really loves the small soft balls (for babies) from idea. They're only £1 each.
> Best was when she came up for a cuddle on the sofa - but it was time for the other dog, Jessie to have a cuddle so I shooed her down, she disappeared and then returned with a £20 note in her mouth! She makes me laugh every day. Sounds like it's a trait from the cocker - collecting whatever had been shot / found.


I'd love a dog that paid £20 for a cuddle...... I'd be rich!!  x


----------

